# Help! (bleeding claws)



## Pippabrewer (Dec 9, 2016)

I am really new to this. I have inherited a Hermann tortoise. I tripped and stumbled onto him earlier. I've just noticed he has lost two claws and been bleeding. The bleeding has stopped and I have cleaned it what else should I do? I feel awful, I can't stop crying!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Dec 9, 2016)

Hello, Pippa and a very warm welcome to Tortoise Forum. 
Use Neosporin on the wound and keep it clean.
Tortoises are very resilient and he should recover from this incident. 
Are the toes themselves okay and are the nails snapped off or ripped out ?
Is he walking alright ?
If it's very serious you may need to visit a herp vet, not a regular cat and dog vet.
Your tortoise should not be walking free so you are able to fall on him, he should have a nice secure enclosure, a home of his own. 
Have a look at http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/beginner-mistakes.45180/
and http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/sticky-hermanns-tortoise-care-sheet-updated.101410/
for lots of helpful care information.


----------



## wellington (Dec 9, 2016)

He probably will be fine. Keep a closer eye on him and the spot it was bleeding. However, please learn from this. This is the reason we are so against a tortoise roaming outside of his enclosure.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 9, 2016)

Welcome to the Forum!

It's always a good idea to have a styptic powder on hand in your first aid kit:







Flour works too, but not as well.


----------



## Pippabrewer (Dec 10, 2016)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Pippa and a very warm welcome to Tortoise Forum.
> Use Neosporin on the wound and keep it clean.
> Tortoises are very resilient and he should recover from this incident.
> Are the toes themselves okay and are the nails snapped off or ripped out ?
> ...


Thank you so much for your help. He has only been here a couple of days ad I'm still learning. I assumed this was ok as he did with his previous owner. 
They were ripped out. The bleeding stopped and he is walking fine. He has eaten too. I will definitely be keeping him in his house from now on.


----------



## Pippabrewer (Dec 10, 2016)

wellington said:


> He probably will be fine. Keep a closer eye on him and the spot it was bleeding. However, please learn from this. This is the reason we are so against a tortoise roaming outside of his enclosure.


I didn't know this. I'm sorry. He was allowed to do this with his previous owner so I carried it on. I think a nice new enclosure will be coming our way. Thank you for your advice


----------



## Pippabrewer (Dec 10, 2016)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Pippa and a very warm welcome to Tortoise Forum.
> Use Neosporin on the wound and keep it clean.
> Tortoises are very resilient and he should recover from this incident.
> Are the toes themselves okay and are the nails snapped off or ripped out ?
> ...


Sorry, is there a U.K. Alternative for neosporin!


----------



## JoesMum (Dec 10, 2016)

Pippabrewer said:


> Sorry, is there a U.K. Alternative for neosporin!


You can buy styptic powder easily from pets at home and online. It will stop the bleeding

You cannot buy antibiotic products like neosporin in the UK. This is because this country is working hard to control their overuse which is reducing their effectiveness. You can only get them from a doctor or vet who will only prescribe them when they are necessary. 

We have had our tortoise in the UK for 46 years. He gets bleeding nails from from time to time, usually from walking on a hard surface like concrete too much. Don't panic about the bleeding. As long as it has stopped (I have never had to use styptic powder) then you shouldn't get any bigger problem. Just make sure that whatever caused the bleeding is sorted out so it doesn't happen again.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Dec 10, 2016)

Pippabrewer said:


> Thank you so much for your help. He has only been here a couple of days ad I'm still learning. I assumed this was ok as he did with his previous owner.
> They were ripped out. The bleeding stopped and he is walking fine. He has eaten too. I will definitely be keeping him in his house from now on.


OK, lesson learned.
He should be fine.
Make sure you read the links i posted.


----------



## wellington (Dec 10, 2016)

Pippabrewer said:


> I didn't know this. I'm sorry. He was allowed to do this with his previous owner so I carried it on. I think a nice new enclosure will be coming our way. Thank you for your advice


It's okay, we have all made mistakes. As long as they are learned from.


----------



## MPRC (Dec 10, 2016)

If you don't have access to styptic powder you can use cornstarch.


----------

